# UEFA Champions league final Bayern - Inter 22 May 2010



## OddsPoster (May 10, 2010)

22 May 17:45 Bayern Munich v Inter Milan  3.40 3.20 2.20


----------



## BgFutbol (May 20, 2010)

I am really looking forward to this final, although I would have preferred Barca to be here, I now admint Inter deserved to be in the final. 
Both teams won their country championships and the national cups. The biggest absense will be of Frank Ribery. He misses the final after the red card against Lyon. 
Inter ofcourse plays defensive football and I dont think they will change that for the final, Bayern will be the attacking team, but can they break the best defense in the world? 
I think the match will be decided with pentaies or added time.
Prediction: X
Bookie: Bet365


----------



## phanthach (May 21, 2010)

*Champions League Betting*

Bayern Munich (12/5)	v (23/10)	Inter (23/17)
I bet Inter will win bayern munich 1-0 or 2-0.

___________________
Bariatric Surgery
dry mouth at night


----------



## A_Skywalker (May 21, 2010)

Hello, finaly this is the most important match of the european season. I think this will be very thight match, noone would attack, afrait to lose.
Betfair has under 2.5 at @1.62 which is the best bet I find for that final.


----------



## Lancer786 (May 21, 2010)

Let's see what comes out, i am depending upon this bet :?


----------



## FreeRun (May 22, 2010)

I am looking forward for this game even tho' my favourite Gunnars are not in it , this Final should be as great as any Champions League Final, funny because in the pas the Final was held during the Week , but i guess that how most of the Soccer Championships are over by now and due to the fact that in Week'end its giving acces to more people to watch it and even that a short week'end vacation and Go to the Stadium ( Tho' i doubt there are any tickets left availeble ) , since when it was held during the week even i missed a final or two , due to work , because i was ( and still am ) working  3 shifts , morninf , afernoon and Night Shift , i find this been mooved to the week'end more suitable ( at least for me )
Now about makin a little here , i decided to not take any clear Favourites for the 1x2 , since its the final and when players are motivated anything cann happen on the ground ,Bookies sees Inter as favourite and so do i , since Mourinho wants soo badly the Title he couldn't have with Chelsea ( and i honestly think he desirves one ) i am hoping to see a full attacking football , but i am hopin' too see it on the second half. 
So here is my pick for today's Final ( if i'm allowed  :roll:  ) :

Bayern Munich Vs Inter Milan => X Halftime @ 2.1 Staking 5 Units at Bet365

Good Luck and enjoy the Game.
Florin.


----------



## BgFutbol (May 22, 2010)

Congratulations to those that bet on Inter.


----------



## BettingGuru (May 23, 2010)

Milan never laid me down but there could be more twist if Munich wins :lol:


----------



## peleus (Nov 7, 2013)

I just hope Munich will have the same luck from last year onto next year. Keeping my fingers crossed on this.


----------

